# Italian health care with residency status.



## Dean Valsesia (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi we have just gained residency in Italy via our Irish EU passports. 
Are we now eligible for Italian health care? And if so how does it compare to the UK with regard timescales to be seen.. Treated. Cost etc. Ie UK is pretty much free but the waits can be long. 

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're working registering is free. Also I think if you're receiving an EU pension.

If not there is a fee based on income.



https://www.salute.gov.it/imgs/C_17_pagineAree_1764_0_file.pdf





> Tale contributo si calcola applicando: • l’aliquota del 7,50% fino alla quota di reddito pari a € 20.658,28 • l’aliquota del 4% sugli importi eccedenti a € 20.658,28 e fino al limite di €. 51.645,69 In ogni caso l’importo non potrà essere inferiore a € 387,34


That's the official number. Seems some people get charged less 

If you're asking about waiting lists it depends on your local area. It'll also depend on what you're waiting for.

Of course Covid has made a further mess of things.


----------

